# Tortoises from UK to Cyprus?



## DavidWYork (Sep 20, 2011)

I have 3 very mature greek tortoises, all in excellent condition. Had one for almost 28years.
I hope to retire to Cyprus soon...will I be able to bring the tortoises?
Has anyone expertise/experiences to share please?

Regards, David. UK.  Expecting freezing conditions over next 2 weeks Brrr!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DavidWYork said:


> I have 3 very mature greek tortoises, all in excellent condition. Had one for almost 28years.
> I hope to retire to Cyprus soon...will I be able to bring the tortoises?
> Has anyone expertise/experiences to share please?
> 
> Regards, David. UK. Expecting freezing conditions over next 2 weeks Brrr!


We brought our tortoise with us when we moved here 7 years ago.
We used Jet set pets to arrange everything. He came on the same flight as us.
He loves it here even though I am sure he misses his wife and daughters who we left with my son in the Uk

Veronica


----------



## DavidWYork (Sep 20, 2011)

*Good news!*

Thanks for reply. This is good news Veronica...I won't tell them yet or they will never hibernate this winter! 
I will set about getting paperwork for them from DEFRA. Years ago when mine were imported to UK, no papers were required. I think now I will have to get them micro-chipped and registered under CITES rules. I will find out this winter, and get it sorted. 
It is getting colder here, and the torts are winding down now, just wish I could sleep till winter is over. 

Regards David.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DavidWYork said:


> Thanks for reply. This is good news Veronica...I won't tell them yet or they will never hibernate this winter!
> I will set about getting paperwork for them from DEFRA. Years ago when mine were imported to UK, no papers were required. I think now I will have to get them micro-chipped and registered under CITES rules. I will find out this winter, and get it sorted.
> It is getting colder here, and the torts are winding down now, just wish I could sleep till winter is over.
> 
> Regards David.


If you have had them for a long time you will have no problems getting them registered with DEFRA. Mine are registered and microchipped although I was unable to prove their provenance. I can breed mine but not sell the offspring . Several of my baby girls have gone to a captive breeding programme.


----------

